# Lakotacam Action



## Todd E (Nov 10, 2004)

I set my cam up over a fresh scrape I found. My cam was busy, as it went through an entire roll in just three days. I have a variety of critters on film. Rabbit, squirrel, bobcat, possum, armadillo, coyote, and deer. There is a unicorn buck  , a buck I've nicknamed camera hog since he has shown up at all three set ups and he really put on a show at this location w/seven shots of him working over the scrape and licking branch.......then there's this boy. The unicorn and camera hog buck have hocks that are jet black and just oozing with juice. This buck doesn't.  :


----------



## Arrow Flinger (Nov 10, 2004)

Nice piture.  I love getting film back.


----------



## HuntinTom (Nov 10, 2004)

*Nice....*

Sounds like the LakotaCam's been working overtime


----------



## Jim Thompson (Nov 10, 2004)

good pic and a healthy buck.  Keep em coming Todd.

Jim


----------



## leo (Nov 12, 2004)

*Good pic Todd*

A big part of my enjoyment in my trail cameras is the variety of creatures I get on film.  

The anticipation of whats on my 35mm camera is fun but the instant "peek" of my digital is better  


Thanks for sharing

leo


----------



## GeauxLSU (Nov 12, 2004)

Todd E said:
			
		

> I have a variety of critters on film. ... bobcat,...  coyote, .....


OOOhhh ooohhh!!!  I wanna' see em!  I LOVE predator pics.    
Cool pic.
Hunt/fish safely,
Phil


----------



## WildBuck (Nov 12, 2004)

Cool pic. Nice buck. Now lets see the others.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 14, 2004)

I just got back into town. Been hunting pretty much all week. Getting another roll developed now. Will post later when settle down.


----------



## early riser (Nov 14, 2004)

The pictures that "all" show here on Woodys are one of the most interesting parts of the board. 

Post up some more Todd soon as you get the chance. 

It's the anticipation of not knowing what you'll get pictures of next. 

Love to see those pictures   .

Nice buck you got coming on there too.

e.r.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 22, 2004)

My cam is on fire from working OT in my backyard.  
37 pix in two nights for this roll. Deer, rabbit, fox(he is purdy).


----------



## Todd E (Nov 22, 2004)

Got two of the same bucks that are in the thread in BBP, again this roll. The broken wide 4pt was urinating in scrape and the nice 8pt stayed around for 5 photos while he messed around w/scrape. I'm gonna get him yet.


----------

